# Energizer Hardcase 300 Lumen 2AA



## xxo (Sep 30, 2019)

Anyone have one of these? I got one at target for $10 and it seems like a decent light for the $......has a nice daylight tint with a fairly floody beam with a low mode and a 7M impact rating. Runtime on Eneloops is about 5 1/2 hrs on high.

Downsides: uses PWM both on low and high when it steps down and you have to click through low to shut it off from high (though the mechanical switch should mean no stand by drain).

Should make a good light to keep in a vehicle (running on ultimate lithium cells) or to keep in a tool box or a kitchen drawer.


----------



## flatline (Sep 30, 2019)

It's my default recommendation when a non-enthusiast asks me what flashlight they should get. Especially if the person has weak or arthritic hands (awesome side switch!).

I keep one as a loaner.


----------



## xxo (Sep 30, 2019)

Should be good for a older person with the easy to press side switch, ergonomic grip and lightweight. Even the tail cap is easy to remove when changing batteries. 

A couple pluses I forgot to mention: It has a ramping function so you can further adjust the brightness and it's shape means it is not likely to roll. Also the non-conductive plastic/rubber construction is plus when working around electricity.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 30, 2019)

I had the hardcase when it was 250 lumens. It was one of my first LED flashlights. That was when I discovered an LED light could be brighter than an incan 3D Maglite. It was that and a Coast HP7 I thought were the worlds greatest flashlights. 

Back then I did not know of pwm, white wall hunting and all that. I knew I pushed the button on the side, it lit up and illuminated whatever I needed to see as much as 100 feet away. My incan minimag could not do that. I ended up giving it away to a fellow who needed it worse than I did. But for a time it was my favorite. Slid in my safety vest pocket, held up to being dropped onto pavement and was easy to grip. If my local box stores carried them I'd probably have another one by now. 

Probably a good light for gifting aye double x? Thanks for sharing. Brings back fond memories of how exciting it was to discover LED flashlights could outshine my dads old Maglite.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 30, 2019)

I picked up a hardcase professional from somewhere years ago. It has 2 switches, one for the white high power LED and another for the 2red/1blue LED (or was it green?) I didn't want the blue 5mm LED so I swapped in a white one and use it for a low mode. The high power white LED has 2 levels but they are too close together to be different maybe a 100%/50%. I tried to figure out how to change the low mode to lower but gave up. I figure it may be 150 to 200 lumens for the white LED not much brighter than my 80 lumen dorcy 2AA light. 
It is a decent light but IMO way too bulky for the size of 2AA batteries. If it were shorter and used a single 18650 and had a 500 lumen high I would be a lot happier


----------



## xxo (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah Bykfixer, I think these would make good gifts.

For people not into flashlights, these are great....they are easy to use, fairly bright with a good low mode, have a nice tint, have good battery life and run on common AA cells.

I prefer lights that have a bit more throw and a wider spill beam myself but this one is good out to a 100 ft or so like you said - enough for most uses around the house.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't remember totally but does th 300 lumen hardcase use a reflector or optic? The Professional has a reflector panel with 3 5mm LED also in the panel... It has decent throw but the output isn't 300 lumens and is sort of yellowish tint


----------



## xxo (Oct 1, 2019)

it's an optic, I think.

The 4AA version has 2 separate LEDs - one for distance and one for flood/low mode.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 2, 2019)

xxo said:


> it's an optic, I think.
> 
> The 4AA version has 2 separate LEDs - one for distance and one for flood/low mode.



I haven't seen the 4AA version and I never use my 2AA one these days with 18650 lights.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 4, 2019)

Yeah, seems a good gift idea for an older family member, friend, or neighbor.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 4, 2019)

I would like to see a comparison of the Rayovac 2AA vs the Hardcase as I think both are 300 lumens with a low mode. The Rayovac is smaller and that is one issue that keeps me from using mine also mine is a lot lower output in use. If they would make an 18650 hard case that has a 500 lumen high mode that would be interesting to consider but I doubt an alkaleak manufacturer would want to produce a popular light that cuts into their sales.


----------



## flatline (Oct 4, 2019)

I have them both.

Rayovac:
Very throwy beam.
Tail switch takes quite a bit of effort to engage. No way someone with small or weak hands could use it comfortably one-handed.
Low mode uses PWM, but the frequency is high enough that it's tolerable.

Hardcase:
Very floody beam.
Side switch is super easy to engage. Hand size and strength is no issue.
Low mode uses PWM, but the frequency is high enough that is's tolerable.

If you want a throwy light, get the Rayovac. Otherwise get the Hardcase.

Rumor has it that the Rayovac will fit a P60-style drop-in. I've never opened the head of mine up so I can't confirm.

Edit: I just realized that this hardcase is a newer version than what I have. Mine has 300 and 70 lumen outputs while this new one claims to be dimmable. They may have changed the PWM frequency and/or switch. I have no idea.

--flatline


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2019)

I used to have both. Form factor with the hardcase was more user friendly in my view. It was lighter in weight, the shape was more efficient in terms of storing or carrying, came with a wrist lanyard and the switch was very user friendly. Great for the service technician for attics, crawl spaces etc. 

The Rayovac is a better flashlight though. The 300 lumen version came with a much better beam for outdoor use. But it is heavier and doesn't "stash" as well when vest pocket carrying or dropping in a crowded tool box. No lanyard option either. 

Yes the Rayovac is capable of using a Malkoff drop in. I have an M31L in one with the stock head and one with an M31W with a SolarForce head on it. I also have the Rayovac module in a SolarFore L2M body with a round head that at a glance looks like a 3P. 





The Rayovac on the right has a Fenix diffuser on it. 


Switch failure plagues both. Home Depot stopped carrying both due to their "exchange at no cost" policy after heaven knows how many returns. Energizer and Rayovac solved the issue prior to releasing the 300 lumen versions but what was done was done and HD said "fool me twice shame on me" about them.


----------



## xxo (Oct 4, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> I used to have both. Form factor with the hardcase was more user friendly in my view. It was lighter in weight, the shape was more efficient in terms of storing or carrying, came with a wrist lanyard and the switch was very user friendly. Great for the service technician for attics, crawl spaces etc.
> 
> The Rayovac is a better flashlight though. The 300 lumen version came with a much better beam for outdoor use. But it is heavier and doesn't "stash" as well when vest pocket carrying or dropping in a crowded tool box. No lanyard option either.
> 
> ...



All the HD's I go to still sell the 2 AA indestructibles - in fact they are switching from 300 lumens to 350 lumens. if your store doen't have 'em you can order them site to store.


----------



## xxo (Oct 4, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I would like to see a comparison of the Rayovac 2AA vs the Hardcase as I think both are 300 lumens with a low mode. The Rayovac is smaller and that is one issue that keeps me from using mine also mine is a lot lower output in use. If they would make an 18650 hard case that has a 500 lumen high mode that would be interesting to consider but I doubt an alkaleak manufacturer would want to produce a popular light that cuts into their sales.



The Rayovac's tail switch is more difficult to press as others have pointed out above, the Rayovacs are also more throwy, especially the 300 lumen version (the 350 lumen version is slightly more floody). The rayovacs have a couple Meters more drop rating and seem more solid but also heavier. 

The Enegizer has a lower low mode than the Rayovac which I prefer and it can be rampped down further with the dimming feature. I think the 300 and 350 lumen rayovac low modes are too high at 70/90 lumens while the flooodier enerizer at 45 lumens I find much more useful. The Enegizer also has a nicer daylight tint, though the Rayovac's tints are not bad. The Energizer has longer battery life because it steps down much more aggressively than the Rayovacs. I find the Energizer's PWM more noticeable than the Rayovac's.


Over all the Energier is better for around the house or to keep in a tool box while the Rayovac is more of a thrower/outdoor light. While the Energizer is more versatile, the Rayovacs aluminum construction and increased throw make them very appealing for the price.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2019)

I think if Rayovac would do the 70 or 90 lumens first it might be a better option. But todays WOW factor dictates max lumens first I suppose.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 4, 2019)

xxo said:


> All the HD's I go to still sell the 2 AA indestructibles - in fact they are switching from 300 lumens to 350 lumens. if your store doen't have 'em you can order them site to store.



My local HD had the Rayovac also as of a couple weeks ago at least. It was by the check-outs though not in the flashlight section.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 4, 2019)

Who carries the HardCase though?


----------



## xxo (Oct 5, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> Who carries the HardCase though?



Target seems to clearing them out, but may still have some, if not Lowes has them (with a $5 rebate).


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 5, 2019)

Lowes it is for this guy then, cause my local Target only carries junk and my local Home Depot stopped selling them a couple years ago. 

Thanks xx


----------



## xxo (Oct 7, 2019)

There is another 2 AA 300 lumen Energizer Hardcase light that I should mention.







...the Pivot Plus.

This light has a pivoting head and a complete flood beam (no hot spot) with a cooler tint and a magnet on the base. Like the task light, the pivot plus has 2 modes (30 lumen low) with a ramp feature down to 10% from high. The magnet is strong enough to position the light securely but could be a bit stronger. The magnet together with the 175 degree pivoting head do make this a good tool kit light for doing repairs and such up close, but it is not much of a general purpose flashlight because it has very little throw.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have found the pivot head version to be useful as a utility light. The throw limits it to some extent but it has respectable output and works well as a garage/household light. It seems to be a convenient light to grab when a household task arises.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 8, 2019)

Ya I have this one. Great for working on stuff or walking. It’s pure flood.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 6, 2020)

I found a 300 lumen fixed head in a Lowes I was in earlier today. It's the only store within 25 miles of me that carries air filters the size my comfort system uses. Plus one of the best pipe laying people I have ever met works there after quitting the pipe laying business. That's one for "once upon a time". But I had bought whole boxes of filters a year ago. Running low and Mrs Fixer was looking for a special spring so we went there to look for springs, buy filters and chat with ole Rodney. 

The 250 lumen hardcase was one of my first LED lights but I gave it away. By the time I realized it was actually one of my favorite flashlight they were no longer in my local box stores. This thread had me looking out for them in stores and today I found one. Yay. So it quickly reminded me why it was one of my favorites. The 300 lumen version has an impressive throw, and I really like the 45 lumen low. If it started on low I'd probably use it a lot more around the house. But since it starts on high it'll become a light I use when life requires a cool white thrower.

Thanks for starting this thread double x. Now what is the dimming feature? An automatic distance sensing thing or can you manually adjust? If so, how?
Edit: never mind. I discovered holding the on button makes it dim and if you hold it too long and it isn't bright enough, keep holding as it ramps back up. 
Cooooool!! 
End edit.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 9, 2020)

Fired up the grill and roasted some mean pork chops, oven style but when putting the cover back on it tore like it was made of wet paper. Eh, it came with the grill 4 years ago so it lived a good life. 
What to do, what to do? 

Go to Lowes and grab a second hardcase and a nice grill cover, that's what. They have 12 packs of aa ultimate lithiums for about a buck 33 each so grab some of those too, right? Aa and aaa, check, grill cover, check, backup hardcase, check. 

I'll do a side by side 300 lumen Hardcase vs 300 lumen Indestructable soon. Before I do I wll say this: ergonomics, the hardcase wins. Much easier to hold, activate and pack away. Bonus; the dimmer gives it style points. But the Rayovac beam is going to put up a good fight.


----------



## xxo (Mar 11, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I found a 300 lumen fixed head in a Lowes I was in earlier today. It's the only store within 25 miles of me that carries air filters the size my comfort system uses. Plus one of the best pipe laying people I have ever met works there after quitting the pipe laying business. That's one for "once upon a time". But I had bought whole boxes of filters a year ago. Running low and Mrs Fixer was looking for a special spring so we went there to look for springs, buy filters and chat with ole Rodney.
> 
> The 250 lumen hardcase was one of my first LED lights but I gave it away. By the time I realized it was actually one of my favorite flashlight they were no longer in my local box stores. This thread had me looking out for them in stores and today I found one. Yay. So it quickly reminded me why it was one of my favorites. The 300 lumen version has an impressive throw, and I really like the 45 lumen low. If it started on low I'd probably use it a lot more around the house. But since it starts on high it'll become a light I use when life requires a cool white thrower.
> 
> ...



Glad you got one!

Low mode first would be good, I just wish you didn't have to click through both modes to shut it off - it would be much better if it had a timer that allowed you to shut it off with one click. I have seen some people not familiar with this light get confused with the switch, some leaving it on in low mode when they thought they turned it off and others pressing repeatedly when it didn't go off with the first click. I do find it kind of annoying myself even though I am used to it.....great light little light in most other ways.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, the lack of timer is a drag. I just thank the big flashlight maker in the sky I don't have to scroll past strobe too. :twothumbs


----------



## xxo (Mar 12, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Yeah, the lack of timer is a drag. I just thank the big flashlight maker in the sky I don't have to scroll past strobe too. :twothumbs



Those are the worst! The only light I have like that is a defiant 3C....makes me want to hurl every time I have to click through strobe.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2020)

I realized last night that the hard case has a lockout feature. Twist a bit an it cuts the circuit. Twist to tight again and it's off, which tells me it has an electronic switch. That likely means parasitic drain. So when you're done with it, give it a quarter twist. With its rectangle shape you will know you have it lockout mode. 

I did actually see the pwm the other night while using it in the rain. Otherwise I never see it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 5, 2020)

My older Hardcase doesn't have parasitic drain and can also be "locked out" by twisting it. It has 2 separate clicky switches.


----------



## colin.p (Feb 22, 2021)

I wish I would have read this thread a year or so ago, as I forgot I had this light. After reading the first couple posts I looked for it and found the light hanging outside in the chicken coop (we used to have chickens but haven't had any for a couple of years). The Energizer batteries still worked but I threw them out and put in a couple of Eneloops.

This was the first LED light I bought (a Canadian Tire special) and it blew away my fancy Maglites at the time. I have the 250 lm model, no idea what the low lumen level is.


----------



## wjv (Apr 18, 2021)

Have one in the kitchen drawer. But its not the 300L version. Also have a rayOvac indestructible in that drawer. It's a thrower so with those two I have flood and throw covered.

They are the - run out to the shed - look under the couch - let the dog out lights.

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 30, 2021)

Got the 300 lumen two level version recently on clearance at Lowe’s for $4.17. They were clearing out that light and 2 other energizer lights (300 lumen 1 123A for 3.69 and 700 lumen 2 123A for $6.17). Didn’t manage to get the others before they disappeared. It’s my go to light for loaning out to family and friends (that and the 2AA Rayovac Indestructible). You can’t scratch it up, break it by dropping it, or overheat the l.e.d. on high (dims down automatically). Had to get a new one as I gave the older 250 lumen version one to a family member for work. I hope the stores aren’t getting rid of them permanently.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 30, 2021)

It's a 2017 light so they may just be clearing out items that they want gone from the stock pile of items not moving. 

Hopefully that doesn't mean it's the end of the 2aa hard case.


----------

